# Topics > Agriculture >  Phenomobile, agricultural robot, Robopec, Six-Fours-les-Plages, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Robopec

Home page - robopec.com/en/constructions/ground-robotics/phenomobile-agricultural-robot

----------


## Airicist

Phenomobile demo

Published on Sep 11, 2017




> Agricultural autonomous robot for phenotyping purposes. Automatically moves between experimental fields. Its telescopic arm allows it to make different measurements (high frequency lidar, multispectral camera...)

----------


## Airicist

High throughput phenotyping robot

Jul 17, 2020

----------

